# New Guy



## DOUGRD (Apr 15, 2007)

Just want to say hello to everyone. After several weeks of visiting this site I decided to join up. Certainly are a lot of knowledgeable people on this site. I'm very interested in the BoB era and the Sea Lion thread is outstanding.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2007)

Hallo !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello, welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site, dont be a one post wonder and read the rules.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2007)

welcome


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the site, dont be a one post wonder and read the rules.



Rules read and understood. I have several ideas which I like to call "food for thought, rehashing and thrashing" to start new threads some time in the future. But they will wait.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2007)

howdy!

You have made a good move joining here i can safely say


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome!!


----------

